# Painting rusty metal



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

i have a travel trailer that needs the rusty frame cleaned and painted. 

I am thinking a wire cup brush on a grinder, Ospho, red oxide primer and oil base top coat. Any cathodic protection experts (or just anybody who has been successful in treating rusty metal) want to offer some advise on a different process and/or specific products to use. Any input is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

Rusty Metal Primer by Rustoleum, It comes in spray can,1 pint or 1 gallon jug. I used a pressure washer then leaf blower in the mourning waited couple hours the brushed heavely on a brushhog and mower deck.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Three Good Products*

I have used three different products & all worked well..

I painted all the fence posts & any exposed metal at my boat stalls with Rust X, then Painted with Sherwin Williams Industrial paint.. has lasted 5 years to date in Victoria area.

On old cars, tractors etc. I use POR-15.. it is extremely good, not cheap, but you get your money's worth... Never had a rust through with this product.

RustMort.. haven't used it much, just bought it recently for some well house frame work..

All 3 of these products convert rust to a paintable primer by chemically changing the rust.. the paint seals out future moisture..

Check out the POR web site.. it may save you a lot of work.. make sure to not mix any other product with theirs, it will not do well..

Good luck,

SG


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Google Magnet paint co. and look up chassis saver, cheaper and less steps than por15.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

hammerite paint can be painted right over rusty metal


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheapest and best I have used is the implement paint from tracktor supply. Decent collection of colors. If you plan on spraying it, just thin it with some xylene.


----------



## southerntexas (Jun 1, 2013)

For industrial type stuff or things we want to last, we just brush off the loose rust and use Imron two part primer. A little pricey but it gets the job done. Just used it to repaint an old tiller.


----------

